# Not in the running for the presidency.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

n less than one week, Egypt has seen more than 660 obtain Presidential nomination documents. I have tried to write a full list of pre-candidates, but the effort proved too daunting. So instead, I have decided to write a smaller and more logical list, a list of the most important figures not running for Egypt's Presidency. Please note that this is an OPEN LIST, which means it is subject to further updates in the future. Please write your suggestions for people you believe should be on this list in the comments below, as well as who is your favourite non-candidate.

And the top figures not running for the Egyptian Presidency are:


1- The Man Behind Omar Soleiman:


Known for: Being the most powerful man in the world.
Why not running: Already the most powerful man in the world.



2- The Mubarak Family:

Known for: They ruled Egypt for 30 years.
Why not running: Well, it's complicated. You see, there was this revolution, and...

3- Ahmed Spider:

Known for: R&B Artist, leading activist, inspiring civil-resistance figure, TV host, art-connoisseur.
Why not running: he would say "Wa2ees Gomhoweyya."

4- Tawfiq Okasha:

Known for: Leading Politician, TV Host, visionary, and duck-enthusiast.
Why not running: something unclear regarding mistaking the price of "gargeer." (tr. Arugula.)

5- Farid El-Deeb:

Known for: Lawyer of Mubarak and other controversial figures.
Why not running: we don't know, and it saddens us. You ask if it really saddens us? Ommaaaaalll!!!

6- Hassan Abul-Einein:

Known for: ...Political activism?
Why not running: Other engagements.


7- Galabeyya Man:

Known for: storming cameras during an Egypt-Tunisia football match.
Why not running: he stormed cameras during an Egypt-Tunisia match.



8- The Teddy-Bear from the "Monazzamet El Dabdoub El Dawly" 

Known for: being a teddy bear, spy and an assassin, after rumours surfaced regarding the Egypt activities of the "Good Bears Of The World" foundation.
Why not running: avoiding attention after the NGO trial.


9- Amr Mostafa:

Known for: Leading Egyptian musician, artist, mathematician and strategic thinker.
Why not running: fighting international conspiracies facing the nation. Determined to stop the evil subliminal-messaging plans of Coca-Cola, Pepsi and Vodafone.


10- Sheikha Magda:

Known for: claims "Mubarik" is of holy lineage, and described what seemed to have been an Iranian invasion of Egypt during the revolution. She says that the leading Iranian invading officer recognised her instantly ("Oh, it's Sheikha Magda!"), and spoke to her at length about their plans.
Why not running: busy in her work as a healer.

11- El-Sherbiny Khamis:

Known for: Avant-garde icon, exploding onto the social media scene several months ago.
Why not running: Under forty years of age.


12- The cast of Romero Cheese TV-Ad:

Known for: seem like nice people, but they have taken part in the most horrifying and haunting TV ad of last year. They have not yet been forgiven.
Why not running: Under forty years of age.



15- Amr Hamzawy:


Known for: a leading Egyptian liberal politician and former leading national celebrity bachelor.
Why not running: he just got married. Women are thus too angry, and won't vote for him again this fast. Must wait till the next elections.


16- Al-Molaththam: 

Known for: blowing up the gas line more than 15 times.
Why not running: Too busy in his day job as an Investment Banker.


17- Abu-Yahya, the "Eloquent Baker:


Known for: took social media by storm. A baker, who makes a lot of sense, received the popular title "The Eloquent Baker."
Why not running: He heard that elections require a lot of "dough


18- Nehal Ahdy:

Known for: Wafd liberal parliamentary candidate, described as 



Why not running: under forty years of age.



19- Mohammed Adel (aka "Al-Ka2ed - الكائد")


Known for: revolutionary youth leader, reluctant hero, most gentle revolutionary, leading "Nintendo Wiiiiiiii champion," and the first person to introduce "Dettol wet wipes" into revolutions.
Why not running: under forty years of age. We hope.


20- Hayatem:

Known for: I should not explain this one.
Why not running: I should not explain this one.

1- Egyptian Tank Man:

Known for: being one of the bravest people ever.
Why not running: because we don't know who he is, and we hope he is alive, safe, and gets the respect and appreciation he deserves. When he turns forty, perhaps he should run for the Presidency.


----------

